# My newest toy.



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just added this to my collection.  It was my grandmothers Kodak.  Nothing particularly special other then the sentimental value.  Early Kodak Dualflex version.  Still has the flash attachment  with box, as well as the strap and the leather case.  Grandma took a lot of photos with this thing.  I know, as I am sorting through three paper boxes full of photos.


----------



## limr (Mar 31, 2016)

The real question is, are you going to use it or let it go to waste??


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 31, 2016)

That's begging to be fondled

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Mar 31, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Just added this to my collection.  It was my grandmothers Kodak.  Nothing particularly special other then the sentimental value.  Early Kodak Dualflex version.  Still has the flash attachment  with box, as well as the strap and the leather case.  Grandma took a lot of photos with this thing.  I know, as I am sorting through three paper boxes full of photos.
> View attachment 118703


nice. Also nice it was your grandmothers. I think it is neat when photography (or any past time really) carries from generation to generation.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

bribrius said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Just added this to my collection.  It was my grandmothers Kodak.  Nothing particularly special other then the sentimental value.  Early Kodak Dualflex version.  Still has the flash attachment  with box, as well as the strap and the leather case.  Grandma took a lot of photos with this thing.  I know, as I am sorting through three paper boxes full of photos.
> ...


Thanks. Everything seems to have come down to my mom or dad from family when they  either died or didn't want them anymore. Except for my Graflex everything I have is family or my cameras.    Great grandmothers c2 Brownie, the above Kodak, my mothers hilarious Minolta AF-SV ( got to love a camera that talks to you), my dads Minox B (my favorite) as well as his Yashica GSN, my uncles Leica M3, my F, F2 Photomic and F2 AS and then my current gear.    I just had to have the Graflex.  We had one on display at the department from the old days and I fell in love with it and the Thompson M1A1.  Unfortunately the M1A1 had been leaded, and I'm not paying $10,000 plus for one.  But I did buy a really good condition Graflex and couldn't pass it up.  In the old days they took some great crime scene photos with those things.

Oh yeah, forgot my carnival prize camera.  I suspect it is a Crystar, but do not know for sure as it is not marked, nor did I get a nice leather case with mine.  Cost me 4 quarters to win that thing in the claw machine.  I was one thrilled 9 year old.


----------



## timor (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh, nice BIG flash ! Those are not to common...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

Remember, it's not the size of the gpflash that counts, but how you use it.
There was a box of a dozen bulbs with 10 left in it.


----------

